# Post Up



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Post up pictures of your pet. Here, i'll start.
#1 is our English Mastiff named Konah. She is 1 1/2 years old. 
#2 is our kitten named Indy. He is 4 months old. Konah is letting Indy try to nurse off of her.
#3 is Indy still trying to nurse on Konah.
#4 is Konah posing for me.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats a heck of a cat in shot number 2......lol


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are my 2....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice looking animal you got there Hunter. Don't care much for the border color on the first shot. Other than the border, it looks good to me. Careful with your framing. You stole one of the dogs feet in the last one.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

OOPS! I did cut off one of her feet. As for the border color your right. It really doesn't go good with the photo. As for Konah, she is very loveable. When we bathe her and bring her inside, she jumps onto my bed and takes it all up, so I then have sleep on the couch.











grayfish said:


> Nice looking animal you got there Hunter. Don't care much for the border color on the first shot. Other than the border, it looks good to me. Careful with your framing. You stole one of the dogs feet in the last one.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*my pet infestation!*

here is our assortment.......

-our shepard Lucki
-chameleon - (we are going to sell)
-cats TJ & Sophie (she is a polydactyl cat)
-Jordan I believe hound dog/lab mix
-guinea pigs Kizzie and her baby Snowflake (I just thought she was getting fat one day my daughter walked in and found a new addition)
-yellow lab Lucky AKA Fat Dog
-Kai pure bred American Mutt
-Zoey another cat

I won't put the livestock up!

All dogs except the shepard were rescued from animal shelters, as well as all the cats except the kitten who a friend of mine just couldn't keep.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*assortment cont.*

assortment continued........

-this is Zoey the cat
-Aggie the goat
-Aggie's mommy Rainy
-and Sunny
-and forgot the chameleon!

since I had to do another reply figured I would add the livestock.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

AAAAWWWW! all of them are so cute! ( a handful tho. lol) I like your shepard and the yellow lab. Is Lucky trained for duck hunting or dove hunting?

PS. how long does it take the chameleon to change colors?


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

The yellow lab is trained for nothing (unless you include sniffing out an apple pie cooling on the counter then diving right into the middle of it) when animal control picked her up she had just recently weaned puppies and was skin and bones. We left a number to call us the day before they were going to put her down. Needless to say they called and she has never been under weight again aka FAT DOG. 

The chameleon is super fun to watch she changes colors in seconds. I am constantly making my son show my where she is hiding....she blends very well.....maybe one day I will take a few shots as she changes.

They are a lot to deal with at times...but we're just glad we can provide a home to a few.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

coastalbend74 said:


> The yellow lab is trained for nothing (unless you include sniffing out an apple pie cooling on the counter then diving right into the middle of it) when animal control picked her up she had just recently weaned puppies and was skin and bones. We left a number to call us the day before they were going to put her down. Needless to say they called and she has never been under weight again aka FAT DOG.
> 
> The chameleon is super fun to watch she changes colors in seconds. I am constantly making my son show my where she is hiding....she blends very well.....maybe one day I will take a few shots as she changes.


LOL. Well, atleast she can smell good! I'm glad yall saved her. I used to have a yellow lab named Duck, but she died about a year ago.... she was FAT too! Does the camera you're using have a video mode? If so, you should use that as it's changing colors.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

fine pics


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

this is a great idea Hunter. thanks!

coastalbend74 - rescue animals are the best! and good on you for taking them in and loving them - it's very obvious you do. rosesm

this is Timothy aka Tim or Timmy or Puss-In-Boots









he often comes to find me between 3 and 4pm to make sure that i don't skedaddle out of the house before his 5pm dinner time. today is no different. he's sitting on the typist's chair that's in the study next to my computer chair.

we don't go and buy or pick up our cats. we generally only have one at a time living with us. our cats have all 'found us'. they have been dumped cats. Timmy was dumped in an empty lot near my husband's work and after following my husband around for a few days, i got a phone call saying that there was a cat coming to our place. and here he's been ever since. he's very friendly and kind of shy, i can't imagine why anyone would have dumped him. in fact he's so friendly, that many of the local cats come and get him to play. it's really really funny to watch. they haven't been playing too much lately as it's so very wet outside, but i'm sure they'll all be knocking on our door again as soon as the sunshine comes back.

rosesm


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Timothy looks just like or sorta' like Indy. Indy, was a "dumped" cat too. A stray cat came to my grandpa's house and he cared for her and soon, she had kittens. _( she must have been pregnant before he adopted her) _So then he had 6 kittens on his hands, so we adopted one and my uncle adopted two. The others just hang out in my grandpa's shed waiting for him to feed them. 

ps. here's another of Indy.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fantastic idea...it does, oh man now I have to read the book to figure out how to get it off my camera!

Does the camera you're using have a video mode? If so, you should use that as it's changing colors.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is my pooch.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Beautiful pictures guys!

coastalbend74, are you using a memory card?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Lab*

Sadie, my English Lab.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

English Lab? English Setter/Lab mix I presume?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

No... English Lab...

They are shorter and stockier than the typical American Lab


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

*AKC C4's Lazy Ace*

Comes fully equipped w coffee table and retrieval systems lol


----------

